# sponge in planted tanks



## Aqua360 (22 May 2019)

Hi all,

Is it possible to filter a tank via sponge filter, and still grow plants that don't require injected co2?

I'm thinking plants i've used previously such as monte carlo, stargrass, staurogyne repens, that i've had success with in normal low/medium light low tech set-ups.

The reason i'm asking is i'd like to have a stable shrimp colony, and they'd really benefit from the sponge. If not really advisable, i guess i'll probably go internal or external. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Edvet (22 May 2019)

No problemo
I use matten filters in my small tanks, still need to hack out stuff regularly.


----------



## Aqua360 (22 May 2019)

Edvet said:


> No problemo
> I use matten filters in my small tanks, still need to hack out stuff regularly. View attachment 124493



reassuring! 

Might go down the aquael mini pat internal filter route, simple powerhead attached to a shrimp safe sponge. Only wish it was slightly bigger, tank will be 60l planted, so might be pushing the boundaries!

Great tank btw


----------



## dw1305 (22 May 2019)

Hi all, 





Aqua360 said:


> simple powerhead attached to a shrimp safe sponge.





Edvet said:


> I use matten filters in my small tanks


I think @Edvet powers his matten filters via an internal filter (or powerhead?), rather than an air lift.

I use the <"powerhead/big sponge block"> combination in a lot of my tanks. Have a look at the ones  <"Swiss Tropicals"> sell in the USA.





I'm still using that combination (same powerhead, same sponge) in this tank. (from before <"2010">)





If I have an external filter I still put a chunky foam pre-filter on the intake.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aqua360 (22 May 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I think @Edvet powers his matten filters via an internal filter (or powerhead?), rather than an air lift.
> 
> I use the <"powerhead/big sponge block"> combination in a lot of my tanks. Have a look at the ones  <"Swiss Tropicals"> sell in the USA.
> 
> ...



Thanks Darrell, 

The aquael pat mini filter is exactly this design, just slightly smaller; think that's the best route!


----------



## sciencefiction (22 May 2019)

Aqua360 said:


> The reason i'm asking is i'd like to have a stable shrimp colony, and they'd really benefit from the sponge



You can use any of the combinations already mentioned. My suggestion would be an external filter and just put a sponge on the intake as a prefilter. I have a small tank that I started with a sponge filter which got upgraded to a pump driven sponge filter, then it got upgraded to an external with a sponge on the intake. The latter works the best in my opinion for both plants and critters. Mine is a shrimp tank with a group of hillstream loaches.


----------



## alto (22 May 2019)

Shrimp (breeding) also benefits from a good moss mass - maybe not so aesthetic, but choose a moss that grows with fairly open structure, lots of biofilm and fine food particles - and you’ll see the tiny babies in there


----------



## tam (23 May 2019)

I've the aquael in a 30L shrimp tank - works fine it's not like you need a lot of capacity for shrimp in a well planted tank. However, if you want more sponge area, you can attach the aquael powerhead to one of these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Air-Driv...sh-Tank-Bio-Sponge-Filter-Discus/352569614508 - it's also easier to pull them off for cleaning (not that it's particularly hard to remove the factory one).


----------

